# Patient refunds - does anyone out there know



## pmbinc (Sep 5, 2012)

does anyone out there know, by law (preferably california) what the the time limit is
on sending patients a refund. Does a physician after a certain amount of time, have to refund a patient? I know insurance companies have one year in california to ask for a refund, but what about a patient? Thanks!


----------



## twomack (Oct 7, 2012)

*Patient Refunds*

I would refer to your State Escheatment Laws. 

Here is a good article

http://www.coveringcredit.com/business_credit_articles/Laws_and_Regulations/art840.shtml

Tammie Womack, MBS, CPC
Manager Central Processing Office
IU Health Goshen Physicians


----------



## ajudd (Oct 9, 2012)

*refunds*

I would think, that as soon as you discover you owe the patient money you would be required to send them the refund....regardless of how much time has passed.

In New York, it is illegal to hang onto monies that a practice is not legally entitled to have. I'd imagine every state has a ruling that the patient be refunded overpayments as soon as possible after the over payment was discovered.

It does not "hurt" a practice bottom line because it's technically NOT your money to consider spending in the first place.


----------

